# 1988 Quantum sedan...new to me!



## emeltz (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all! I'm new to this forum but a long time VW/Audi guy. I just picked up a 1988 Quantum GL-5 sedan, auto trans, blue on blue cloth interior, 80K miles and totally original, even the power antenna still works! It smells like a mouse and must have been sitting for a while but I'm the third owner, the last guy had it for less than a year. So far I had to replace the fuel pump relay (I should just keep a bunch in stock!) and I've put about 600 miles on it in the last few days. Love that 5 cylinder engine! I worked for a VW/Audi/Porsche dealership service dept in 1986-1987 and then an independent Audi shop for a couple years after so I'm comfortable with this era car. (I also have a 1986 Audi GT Coupe). So far the only things it needs are a front bumper cover (the existing one is missing a chunk from the corner), a license plate light (left side is broken), side exterior window trim, and both rear headrests. Anyone have these or know where I can look for them? I'm in the Mount Washington Valley of Maine/NH but maybe I can ship the parts if you know of any a distance away. Thanks for your help and I'll post some pics soon as I clean it up.


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations! I am looking forward to seeing some photos of this little gem!
I still havent posted pics of my recent score so I cant give you a hard time about it
Im holding off till I can get photos of it cleaned up.


----------



## emeltz (Feb 11, 2012)

*some photos...*

Here she is, just as I got it a few days ago!


----------



## QuantumEngineer (Feb 11, 2012)

*Sweet ride*

That is one sweet ride.
Hope you get lots of miles out of it.


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow pretty damn nice  How did you find this ? whats the story..need the info!


----------



## emeltz (Feb 11, 2012)

*Thanks!*

I found it on the NH craigslist. I'm always trolling cl for interesting cars, especially 1980's VW/Audi/Porsche. I bought it from the second owner who had it for about a year. He didn't know much about it's history, it was an impulse buy for him. From the mouse condo under the plastic cowl and it's condition, it must have sat for several years indoors. There's no rust typical of a New England car and very little fading or cracking of the interior. I love the color-matched wheels and the owners manual in the original gray folder is still in the glove compartment. the car just turned 81K miles and the odometer still works so I believe the mileage is real. I drove it 50 miles home and the next morning it wouldn't start. A new fuel pump relay that afternoon and I was on my way! I've put about 600 miles on it last week (I picked it up on Monday but it runs so well). I finally spent today cleaning the car and replacing the deteriorated wiper blades, changed the oil that was thick and dirty. I have to fix a couple of the windows, probably the switches, sunroof is slow, temp gauge, the headliner is falling in back, and it needs an exhaust. It has a universal exhaust butchered on there and it's a bit loud. I also need to go through the basic maintenance stuff like filters, fluids, timing belt/water pump and belts. I plan to drive it for a while and probably sell it later this year. I can't pass up rescuing orphan cars. I spent years working on Audi 5000's and I love the 5 cylinder engine. I also have a 1986 Audi GT Coupe with 235K miles I just picked up (photo attached...I know it's not a Quantum and I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules but it is the same family I think) and a 1987 Porsche 924S that my daughter in college drives. My second car in high school was a 1974 Dasher 2 door, this was in 1983. That car was beat up but started me on my way with VW's. I worked at a dealership while in college nights and met my now wife there in 1987 when I fixed her diesel Rabbit. Our family vehicles were a series of Vanagon's (I just sold my last one, a very nice original 1991 Carat Weekender last summer). Sorry for my long winded post...I don't find many people up here that understand my passion for or even know what one of these cars is!


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

yea man, nice find! i've got the same blue gl5 but with a 5spd and a lot more miles. You wont find any lack of VW obsessiveness around here, thats for sure.. :beer:


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

WOW :thumbup: nice Audi!
Im also a VW nut I started with an 84 Jetta two door as second owner...Im on my 6th aircooled bus and I had an 83 QSW/td. Oh also a 74 412 that I ended up pulling the 2.0 litre and then gave it to Porsche shop so they could use as parts car for thier shop 412.
When I get my crap together Ill be postin a bunch of photos of the 86 Sycro I just got.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Both cars are awesome!

Loving the color matched flakes.


----------

